# You are not alone. America hates E-cars



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

"First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win." - Gandhi.

I'm not sure if we're still in the 'laugh at you' stage, or moving into the 'fight you' stage, but we're getting closer and closer to the 'win' stage.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Some gearheads are just plain stupid. Many are complete neanderthals. Some commenters were talking about how long their ICE vehicles can last, which is ridiculous compared to EVs. 

People with no lives are cowards when it comes to anything new. Everyone's familiar with the videos made to make fun of the lunatics trying to fly, and now we hate TSA for interfering with our right to basic transportation. Flying is even cheaper than driving in most cases.

Perhaps one of the sadder parts is that people don't even talk about high gas prices anymore except when there's a gulf (here or there) headline.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

FWIW, the bottom of the article has an update that links to a rebuttal article:

http://boingboing.net/2012/01/05/hey-electric-cars-dont.html

I haven't had a chance to read all the way through both yet, but I will later.


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

People use to try to ban horse-less carriages because "they scare the horses". Even more to the point the same people were manufacturing buggy whips. And so the cycle continues.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

We are definitely in the "fight you" stage and will see more and more anti-ev articles claiming every reason they can invent as to why they won't work, many authors well-funded by the Koch brothers, Exxon-Mobile... Of course there is no variability of opinion in the US, we all think exactly the same on a given issue, and that is why the author, and many politicians, can purport to speak for all Americans.


----------



## oldchuck (Jul 5, 2011)

The problem for those of us in the U.S. is that the price of gas remains very cheap. Even at $4 a gallon, inflation adjusted, gas is still as cheap as it was in the 1970s. Consider how attitudes would change if gas was even as high as it is in Europe. I think America would pretty quickly start looking more like Europe with shorter commutes, expanded rail, compact diesels, and more EVs. And that's just for starters. Petroleum costs are going to go up a lot more when relative scarcity bites harder, despite the "drill baby drill" crowd. The tune and tone will change radically by 2025. We're just anticipating it.


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

Rising Fuel prices? Here is a question for us electron users :

If Iran mines, closes or obstructs the Strait of Hormuz, what will be the peak price-per-barrel for oil as a result? 

Our fuel prices are like model rockets. Shoot up fast, come down slowly. However, the price does appear to follow the price-per-barrel of oil.

Just some food for thought.

(ps - If we are doing squares, I'll take the $236 per barrel)


----------



## dbc105 (Apr 30, 2008)

You know what I like? When one of them says the electric cars only move the pollution to the Power Plants. They are not educated enough to know that an electric car goes the same distance as a gas car using just the energy required to processes the gasoline. It is closed minded people like that are to blame for the condition our country is in now. I hope we never hire another President & Vice President right straight out of the Oil Industry. 

DC


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

It's nonsense. Automobiles will NEVER replace horses...



The article is not only wrong, it is dead wrong. Sprawl will continue, not reverse, and electric cars will be all that much more important because electricity from the sun is sustainable and gasoline is not.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

dbc105 said:


> You know what I like? When one of them says the electric cars only move the pollution to the Power Plants. They are not educated enough to know that an electric car goes the same distance as a gas car using just the energy required to processes the gasoline. It is closed minded people like that are to blame for the condition our country is in now. I hope we never hire another President & Vice President right straight out of the Oil Industry.
> DC


Yes it's close to cracking water to get hydrogen , which is hidden from us .But even worse is the dust catalyst that is put into the hot gas vapors , some of which is lost to the environment . If they have a thermal runaway and have to dump the gas to the flare( bypassing the electrostatic filters) , all the catalyst goes out the flare and covers the area with yellow dust catalyst ( heavy metals).


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

dbc105 said:


> You know what I like? When one of them says the electric cars only move the pollution to the Power Plants. They are not educated enough to know that an electric car goes the same distance as a gas car using just the energy required to processes the gasoline. It is closed minded people like that are to blame for the condition our country is in now. *I hope we never hire another President & Vice President right straight out of the Oil Industry*.
> 
> DC


May have to have this thread moved to chit chat. The change to electric is inevitable - batteries are improving and prices are coming down. But, really, are you happier with gas at $3.25 / gallon and real unemployment well over 10% as compared to $1.60/gal and 5% unemployment under Bush, and a 50% increase in our national debt pushing us towards collapse like certain countries in Europe? Is this what you think is "best" for our country? If so, I wish you'd pick another country.

People will buy electric cars when they are both better and cheaper than (or, about as cheap as) gas cars. It has nothing to do with irrational people writing ignorant opinion pieces. In the mean time, for the sake of ourselves and of everyone else in our economy, we need leaders supporting "all of the above" until the technology matures a bit more.


----------



## evmaps.info (Dec 20, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> It's nonsense. Automobiles will NEVER replace horses...
> 
> 
> 
> The article is not only wrong, it is dead wrong. Sprawl will continue, not reverse, and electric cars will be all that much more important because electricity from the sun is sustainable and gasoline is not.


I agree, we can not stop the civilization. Either adopt or accept at least.


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

The electric car issue often comes up as range anxiety. Really, Range! Panic!

But most of that perceived problem can be eliminated by pointing out that most drivers can easily start out with a "full tank" every morning.

That won't address the issue of long driving vacations, but no vehicle is suitable for all uses. People buy Miatas even though they can't take more than a carry-on bag to the airport, and they buy Camrys even though you can't fit even one twin mattress into it.


----------

